# Training treats for raw fed dogs?



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

For those of you who feed PMR, what do you use for training treats? I've been dicing liver and drying it in the fridge which Molly likes but I'm sure there are other options. I'm looking for something very high value to work with a leash pulling issue and liver just isn't cutting it. Any suggestions for other training treats that fall under the guidelines of PMR feeding would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

You can get dehydrated liver and chicken, or make your own dried treats. Not completely 'raw' but unless she's consuming a ton, it's not the end of the world if she has a bit of dried or cooked items. JMO

You can use raw meat too but it can get messy and if you're outside and not close to somewhere to wash up....


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, it might not be PMR but you could try some ZiwiPeak dog food or treats. It's like little pieces of meat jerky.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Try a different kind of liver?

I cook llama lung and often buy the dried stuff at the store. I tried the Real Meat brand that is similar to Ziwi Peak but dry cubes aren't great training treats, Ziwi Peak's thin jerky style is better for treating.

Cooked meat is good. If your dog likes it cooked chicken breast even shreds as well as string cheese.

Since it is a treat feed whatever the dog goes nuts over. Peanut butter in a tube, baby food, anchovy paste..........


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Stella and Chewy's makes a freeze-dried raw diet that is a bit softer in texture than many of the freeze-dried treats. It comes in discs maybe 2" across or so that are easy to tear into small pieces. I like them for "trail snacks" when we are scootering, but you could easily use them as training treats.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

If you can buy or make your own dehydrated tripe that is our pup's favorite currently. It is still a bit soft when dry and has a strong smell. Dried fish would be second favorite particularly salmon skin and sardines. 

Any dehydrated meat and organs are good. You can make it yourself or buy it. We use Ziwipeak treats too for something different.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have made my own liver treats. I got beef liver, cut it into chunks, and boiled it for about 15 mins until it was cooked. Then I cut it up into treat-sized pieces, and baked them in the [toaster] oven at about 200* for 20-30 mins until dried. They were still slightly chewy. Kept them in the fridge. Dogs LOVED them. You can also put ground meat in a squeeze tube, and have the dog lick it off the end of the tube. If you want something completely raw.

Typically I just use the Training Reward treats by Pet Botanics from PetsMart. They have sugar and a couple grain ingredients which I'm not fond of, but as far as store bought treats go they don't seem too awful. I don't go through many treats.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses! Mostly, I'm happy to see that I can give treats that may not fit exactly in to the PMR diet. I was so concerned with strictly sticking to it but it's freeing to know I have more options than just the liver I've been using. I'm sure Molly will appreciate that, too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

JulieK1967 said:


> Thank you all for the responses! Mostly, I'm happy to see that I can give treats that may not fit exactly in to the PMR diet. I was so concerned with strictly sticking to it but it's freeing to know I have more options than just the liver I've been using. I'm sure Molly will appreciate that, too.


Just realize you may confuse people being hypocritical lol. I am really picky about what my dogs get as their meals- PMR. But then I'll drop a carrot on the ground and they'll eat it, or I give them treats that have sugar and wheat. Total hypocrite! What's important to me is that they get the nutrition they need from the raw and the raw is the vast majority of what they eat. A few treats every day isn't hurting anything. Some raw feeders are very strict with everything that goes into their dog's mouth. I'm less strict when it comes to treats.


----------



## NewLabDoodle (Jun 20, 2011)

Ziwi Peak and Vital Essentials both make their treats from dehydrated raw meat; they aren't cooked.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Just realize you may confuse people being hypocritical lol. I am really picky about what my dogs get as their meals- PMR. But then I'll drop a carrot on the ground and they'll eat it, or I give them treats that have sugar and wheat. Total hypocrite! What's important to me is that they get the nutrition they need from the raw and the raw is the vast majority of what they eat. A few treats every day isn't hurting anything. Some raw feeders are very strict with everything that goes into their dog's mouth. I'm less strict when it comes to treats.


Thanks for the warning, LOL. I'll keep it on the QT.  I'm very strict about Molly's meals but, like you, I don't think a few training treats are going to throw off her whole diet.

I just picked up two different kinds of treats: Primal Dry Roasted Lung Puffs, which are just dried venison lung that I'll cut into training sized pieces & ZiwiPeak's Meat Jerky Treats, which is mainly lamb meat. Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

bennies bullies are dehydrated liver (or cheese, chicken...) and break up really well.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I always used to use goat cheese and sometimes regular marbled cheddar, apple slices, green beans, chunks of lightly cooked meat(chicken, steak, pork, liver) sprinkled with garlic powder, and mix it all together so each treat that came out of the treat pouch when training was different and seemed to really keep Thumper inticed because each treat he got had a different flavor but he's by far a picky eater and loves anything, which was nice because he valued a peice of green bean and apple slice equally as a chunk of steak or goat cheese lol. I also made my own homeade treats one time, with oats, tuna and peanut butter.. seemed to enjoy those as well. All of these work well for me on a raw diet.


----------

